# 4GB installiert doch nur 2GB verwendbar



## PSP-Hacker (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein komisches Problem, und zwar habe ich in meinem System 4GB Ram verbaut. Die werden sowohl im Bios als auch mit CPU-Z erkannt. Doch Windows erkennt nur 2GB bzw es sind nur 2 GB verwendbar. 
Hab ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Problem gelöst bekomme?

Habe schon mein System 2 mal neu aufgesetzt.

Gruß
PSP


----------



## killer89 (28. Februar 2012)

Das liest sich, als würdest du ein 32 bit system nutzen... Hast du die Riegel mal einzeln getestet, ob die unter windows laufen?

MfG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Februar 2012)

Liest sich wirklich so, handelt sich wirklich um ein 64 Bit OS.

Nein, noch nicht, mache ich sobald ich meine Aufgabe für die Schule gemacht habe. Dann melde ich mich nochmals.


----------



## killer89 (28. Februar 2012)

Naja, war auch ein wenig ins Blaue geraten, weil genau 2 GB schon arg merkwürdig sind...
Teste das doch mal bitte, dann kommen wir vllt auch weiter 

MfG


----------



## XT1024 (28. Februar 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Naja, war auch ein wenig ins Blaue geraten, weil genau 2 GB schon arg merkwürdig sind...


 Ich habe da noch einen:

Der Speicher ist aber nicht vom OS begrenzt?
msconfig, Start, Erweiterte Optionen, Maximaler Speicher (den evtl. vorhandenen Haken entfernen)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Februar 2012)

Nope, das kann ich ausschließen. Der hacken ist nicht gesetzt.


----------



## dgcss (28. Februar 2012)

Oder hast du evtl einer OnBoard Grafikeinheit 2 GB Ram im Bios zugesichert ??? Dann kommt sowas auch zustande.

Geh mal ins System und schau mal ob da steht 

Installierter Ram: 4GB (2GB verwendbar)
oder
Installierter Ram: 2GB

Und ob da die 64 Bit einheit angezeigt wird

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/thumbnails/BtL98ta9B7_t.gifhttp://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/BtL98ta9B7.png


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Februar 2012)

Es steht wirklich dran, dass nur 2GB Installiert sind in Windows.

Ob ich die 2 GB auf die IGP zugelegt habe schaue ich gleich nach.


----------



## tobibo (28. Februar 2012)

Ansonstn erstell mal einen Linux Live Atick und schau da nach.
Geht schneller als Win neu aufzusetzen.
Werden die 4Gb auch im Bios nur als 2 erkannt?

Wenn der Ram nicht richtig drinsteckt,.sollte das Board ja piepen.

Hast du die Möglichkeit, den Ram in einem anderen System zu testen?


----------



## dgcss (29. Februar 2012)

Mit der IGP wirds nicht sein sonst würd sowas da stehen ---> Installierter Ram: 4GB (2GB verwendbar)<----

Wie ich sehe hast du ja 2 PCs.... 1) Den Problemrechner mit 4 GB Ram und 2) dein I7 mit 8 GB Ram.

Tausch doch einfach mal die Rams aus (Falls beides DDR3 ist). Ich denke das dein Board einfach die Rams nicht Richtig ansteuert. Auch wenn Rams in der Liste der Unterstützten Speicher steht muss es nicht immer stimmen (Sind nur kurztests und es wird dort viel geflunkert)

Gut wäre jetzt ein Screen von CPU-Z für die Reiter SPD/Memory/CPU


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt erstmal CPU-Z Screens gemacht.
Das mit den beiden PC´s stimmt nicht mehr ganz. Ich habe nur noch den Intel Rechner mit den nicht mehr 8GB sondern nur noch 4GB die ja angeblich nur 2 GB sind.

Ich habe auch gestern schon die einzelne Module gestestet und da werden dann pro Modul 2 GB erkannt. 
Unter anderem habe ich auch nach gesehen ob wirklich was auf der IGP liegt, doch das kann ich auch ausschließen.

Biosupdate habe ich unter anderem auch schon gemacht.


----------



## dgcss (29. Februar 2012)

Also laut Screen wird auch nur Single Ch erkannt. Hast du mal den Ramslot 1+3 / 1+4 oder 2+3 / 2+4  oder 3+4 etc getestet ?
Sieht so aus als wäre eine Rambank defekt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Februar 2012)

Also das eine Rambank defekt wäre, wäre mir neu.

Ich versuche heutecmal noch anderen Ram sowohl als auch andere Rambänke


----------

